# What kind of pigeon?



## Bright (Oct 18, 2007)

A bird walked into my back yard yesterday. It wans't afraid of me. Someone told me it's a pigeon, but didn't know what kind. Anybody could tell me? Thanks~~
Bright


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Bright,
Its definitealy a pigeon. There are many many different breeds, so its hard to tell by pictures alone, but that pigeons looks typical of a roller or tumbler.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Roller would be my guess .. does it have any bands on the legs? If so, please post us the letters and numbers.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome To Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this bird.

Looks like he might not be feeling well.

Please follow instructions on this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

If you have fed him and gave him water, then continue to do so, pigeons eat seed and grain mix.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

After looking at the pictures I believe that this bird is not a roller or a tumbler but is a cross between a homer and a feral pigeon.Therefor I would say that it is a Feral pigeon and one of the few times that one would see a red feral pigeon. .GEORGE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

george simon said:


> After looking at the pictures I believe that this bird is not a roller or a tumbler but is a cross between a homer and a feral pigeon.Therefor I would say that it is a Feral pigeon and one of the few times that one would see a red feral pigeon. .GEORGE


We have a bunch of them in the feral flocks in Portland. It wasn't so until about 15 years ago. Because they stand out in the flock, the Hawks are very atracted to them.
The one in your yard does look like it isn't feeling well so it you could bring it in, we can talk you through what to do next.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It does look like a cross breed feral to me too. We have one in our aviary now that looks very much like it and it is feral.

For you to be able to get close enough to take these pictures, this little one may be ill. In the second picture, particularly, it doesn't look like it is feeling too good. If you could catch it we can let you know how to further care for it.

This is a link for a cardboard trap:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Bright (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks all for your opinoions and concerning about that pigeon, but it had flown away. When I saw it, it always pecked on the ground.
I also asked the same question in bird discussion website in my country. Some expert also think it is feral pigeon. In my country, pigeon racing is popular. Escape or feral pigeons are often be seen.


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Feral pigeon is it, in Iceland we have some red (brown) like that..

Feral pigeons in Reykjavík Iceland


And some Fancy/Feral pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, Iceland! Those are quite lovely pigeons .. 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just goes to show you that pigeons are beautiful no matter where they are.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I've seen red/brown pigeons, they're nice looking. I've even seen all white ferals or ones with black spots, they the markings are called "pied" though they look sort of like "Harlequin" markings


----------

